# Atlas Micro Jacker



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just sprayed the whole thing with CorrosionX Green


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Not sure about the micro jacker, but I've had a lot of problems in the past with grease on Bob's jack plates. It gunks up, collects crap, and puts a bunch of extra load on the actuator.
I also switched to corrosion x for a clean/thin lubricant.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

NO GREASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They recommend just giving a quick squirt of WD40 after use. Take it from me, I've talked to them a number of times. no issues since WD40ing. I know a lot of people hate WD. If so, I'm sure you could use some other product but NO GREASE. I just squirt the rollers once or twice a week. You do need to be able to hand rotate those washers the bolts go through at all plate heights. If you can't, you need to adjust bolts so you can. All should be good.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

timogleason said:


> NO GREASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They recommend just giving a quick squirt of WD40 after use. Take it from me, I've talked to them a number of times. no issues since WD40ing. I know a lot of people hate WD. If so, I'm sure you could use some other product but NO GREASE. I just squirt the rollers once or twice a week. You do need to be able to hand rotate those washers the bolts go through at all plate heights. If you can't, you need to adjust bolts so you can. All should be good.


Thanks. I adjusted all four washers to where they would rotate freely, but not too free. I recommend everyone loosen those jamb nuts periodically. If those every froze up they would be a pain to replace, especially the top ones.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is it faster now?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good idea to spray lubricate but when I read the no grease instruction in 2015 I did not lubricate and the new installation had no lubricant. So about 200 hrs no lubricant. WD no silicone?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Is it faster now?



Seems to be a little smoother. A couple of the washers were probably a little tight before I adjusted them. It still 'shimmies" to one side on the way down, but it has done that since day one. I think it is just the design of the ram being offset to one side. Anyway, I will use WD-40 or similar after trips I think.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Sublime said:


> Seems to be a little smoother. A couple of the washers were probably a little tight before I adjusted them. It still 'shimmies" to one side on the way down, but it has done that since day one. I think it is just the design of the ram being offset to one side. Anyway, I will use WD-40 or similar after trips I think.


Mine does the same, I was curious if that was normal but it seems to operate up and down just fine.


----------



## Bars|><] (Sep 3, 2017)

POCtied said:


> Mine does the same, I was curious if that was normal but it seems to operate up and down just fine.


I put a little grease on my slides it really helped with the noise


----------



## Bars|><] (Sep 3, 2017)

Nice setup I love it


----------



## Bars|><] (Sep 3, 2017)

Bars|><] said:


> Nice setup I love it


Duracraft 1548 with F25 PTT and Micro Jacker


----------

